# Hall ambulance insiders how do you get hired fire you have fire background?



## Daddyrunner (Aug 10, 2017)

whats going on people just made this account today! So when looking up EMT jobs in kern county, as I have just moved here. my girlfriend is currently finishing up her RT here and we expect  to live here in tehachapi a long time with our son on the way. With this being said I applied to hall first interview went great, HR said I was a great candidate to work for them. Then I get to the second interview and how good my first interview went is how bad the second one went.  My current job is working for a private FD working standby firefighter gigs and before this I worked for McCormick, and before that a lifeguard. So as soon as my 2nd interview started right off the bat I was told I don't want to work for them and that I'm a firefighter etc my question is how does anyone get hired with fire background? Like I said I have a kid on the way and want to start a career soon for my son coming in December. Should I forget it and just try for AMR? Open to suggestions thanks for the insights in advance


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, it's all in perception. I'm not a Kern Cultist, but I remember hearing from people I know well that Hall _really_ prides itself in not being a Fire gateway. Re-interviewing with the approach of "I don't like Fire, I want to be a paramedic" will get you a lot farther than anything fire-related.

Also, Liberty-Ridgecrest is a thing.


----------



## Daddyrunner (Aug 10, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Well, it's all in perception. I'm not a Kern Cultist, but I remember hearing from people I know well that Hall _really_ prides itself in not being a Fire gateway. Re-interviewing with the approach of "I don't like Fire, I want to be a paramedic" will get you a lot farther than anything fire-related.
> 
> Also, Liberty-Ridgecrest is a thing.


I tried this approach but they weren't having it so I told him how can I prove this all he said was to give him a call back in a couple months so we will see just wonder what else I can do but is liberty ridgecrest like the liberty down south Downey/Torrance? That's where I'm originally from


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 10, 2017)

@NPO, and @gonefishing.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 10, 2017)

No relation at all.


----------



## Daddyrunner (Aug 10, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> No relation at all.


Okay cool just wondering thank you I appreciate it I'm going to drop in my app today!


----------



## terrible one (Aug 10, 2017)

Way back about 10 years ago I applied to them and they didn't even interview me because I had some fire background stuff. If you mention anything about a FD to hall you're not going to get very far.


----------



## Daddyrunner (Aug 10, 2017)

terrible one said:


> Way back about 10 years ago I applied to them and they didn't even interview me because I had some fire background stuff. If you mention anything about a FD to hall you're not going to get very far.


Yeah Iv noticed lol it's cause that was my job for 4 years like I can't really hide it kinda sucks haha what ever I guess I might just keep applying to FDs unless I find a good ambulance company I can stay at


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 10, 2017)

That doesnt seem fair to people like me. EMS is what I want to do. Fire is just a hobby. Not that I would ever submit myself to California EMS. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddyrunner (Aug 10, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> That doesnt seem fair to people like me. EMS is what I want to do. Fire is just a hobby. Not that I would ever submit myself to California EMS.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I feel the same way I have never heard of this before now but in la it seems all the company's are impressed or like the experience gained with working with FDs but there you are crucified.. very unfortunate sometimes you gotta try things out to see what you want to really do


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 10, 2017)

Apply in Tulare County. Imperial is currently hiring and I believe American and Lifestar might be as well. They all primarily work 24 hour shifts so the commute should be bearable. None of the companies up in Tulare County hold fire against you. Hall is an excellent place for an EMS career. However, if they aren't going to hire you, there are other options.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 10, 2017)

I have been at Hall for almost a decade and have worked with dozens of would-be firefighters, some of whom are now KCFD and BFD firefighters; they all had the same interview as you. There's an EMT here now who's a reserve with one of our fire departments.

It's all about your approach. Creating a thread that assumes you had issues based solely on this does nothing to increase your chances of being hired. Our VP was a firefighter at some point in his life. I will say it for the umpteenth time- _it is all about your sell_.


----------



## Daddyrunner (Aug 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I have been at Hall for almost a decade and have worked with dozens of would-be firefighters, some of whom are now KCFD and BFD firefighters; they all had the same interview as you. There's an EMT here now who's a reserve with one of our fire departments.
> 
> It's all about your approach. Creating a thread that assumes you had issues based solely on this does nothing to increase your chances of being hired. Our VP was a firefighter at some point in his life. I will say it for the umpteenth time- _it is all about your sell_.


Understood was looking for pointers was all I'm not talk trashing about the company because if I thought that way I would have applied nor would I still keep trying. So if it came off in that reguard then I'm sorry for the confusson it may have caused. And it's not assuming I had issues? I did have issues this is why I'm asking for the guys input whom had fire experience and got through it


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 10, 2017)

Daddyrunner said:


> Understood was looking for pointers was all I'm not talk trashing about the company because if I thought that way I would have applied nor would I still keep trying. So if it came off in that reguard then I'm sorry for the confusson it may have caused. And it's not assuming I had issues? I did have issues this is why I'm asking for the guys input whom had fire experience and got through it


You didn't offend me; it's no skin off of my nose. It's a common misnomer that they always turn away "fire candidates". A lot has changed over the years. If you're a paramedic right now I don't think they care too much about your lifelong goals, but from your profile page you're not. 

You may have to sell a little harder. And even then, usually if you're FOS they'll most likely sniff you out very quickly. So if you think that they won't hire you because you're an EMT who wants to go fire--even if they told you this directly (no clue, wasn't in the room)-- go in and do whatever it takes to land the job like it matters; just like any job interview.

It isn't some LA County company where they have a subsection on their website that pays tribute to success stories who have since moved on to bigger and better things. It's its own little world up here. Two hours away from LA, but even farther removed from the way things are done with regard to prehospital medicine in California. 

Re Liberty: absolutely no affiliation with the Liberty where I'm from in LA County. There is also Delano Ambulance (and a thread or two on them). Then, as @CentralCalEMT makes mention, Tulare County and its system.


----------



## Daddyrunner (Aug 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You didn't offend me; it's no skin off of my nose. It's a common misnomer that they always turn away "fire candidates". A lot has changed over the years. If you're a paramedic right now I don't think they care too much about your lifelong goals, but from your profile page you're not.
> 
> You may have to sell a little harder. And even then, usually if you're FOS they'll most likely sniff you out very quickly. So if you think that they won't hire you because you're an EMT who wants to go fire--even if they told you this directly (no clue, wasn't in the room)-- go in and do whatever it takes to land the job like it matters; just like any job interview.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the help I really appreciate it and I will be looking into those companies. Yeah I figured I'm just going to pay my own way anyway already saved the money I'm mainly just wanted to go to a company that would work with me while I go through it not looking for a free ride so maybe after I get the medic I'll give it another swing


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 11, 2017)

A small part of me misses CA, but I really don't know how well I'd fit into CA EMS.


----------



## Daddyrunner (Aug 11, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> A small part of me misses CA, but I really don't know how well I'd fit into CA EMS.


Really? Forgive my ignorance but what is different from CA EMS and where you are now?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 11, 2017)

Daddyrunner said:


> Really? Forgive my ignorance but what is different from CA EMS and where you are now?


He's in Texas- the "Mecca of EMS"**

**per most every Texan on here.

They're for sure one of thee more pro-prehospital provider state. California, in general, is bogged with politics that leaves it severely lacking in many areas (to include EMS) regardless of what part of the state it, or you, are in.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> He's in Texas- the "Mecca of EMS"**
> 
> **per most every Texan on here.
> 
> They're for sure one of thee more pro-prehospital provider state. California, in general, is bogged with politics that leaves it severely lacking in many areas (to include EMS) regardless of what part of the state it, or you, are in.


We are one of the better states for EMS. Plenty of city and county third services, delegated practices from medical director means no state max for scope, decent pay, no state income tax, and great food.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 11, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> great food.


You had me here.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh and great beer too


----------



## Daddyrunner (Aug 11, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> We are one of the better states for EMS. Plenty of city and county third services, delegated practices from medical director means no state max for scope, decent pay, no state income tax, and great food.


 
Man no wonder people go there my friend recently applied for their ems agency a couple months ago but didn't really ask why, thought he just really liked Texas haha


----------



## Daddyrunner (Aug 11, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Oh and great beer too


Yup beer is where you really got me haha


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 11, 2017)

Daddyrunner said:


> Man no wonder people go there my friend recently applied for their ems agency a couple months ago but didn't really ask why, thought he just really liked Texas haha


It is a real career with longevity, and real (state?) retirement in more places than not there. Wilco EMS is still tops in my Texas EMS book; Jarvis is the icing on their systems proverbial cake.


----------



## aquabear (Aug 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> It is a real career with longevity, and real (state?) retirement in more places than not there. Wilco EMS is still tops in my Texas EMS book; Jarvis is the icing on their systems proverbial cake.


Start studying now, we will be hiring again after the first of the year.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 11, 2017)

aquabear said:


> Start studying now, we will be hiring again after the first of the year.


It isn't in my cards now, if at all. I was merely laying down an example of what it is I feel Texas offers regarding EMS and careers.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 11, 2017)

aquabear said:


> Start studying now, we will be hiring again after the first of the year.


I might take that advice though. GEMS is getting a little stretched for me.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 11, 2017)

Texas is on the short list for me, but not ETMC. Some head hunter for paramedics plus/ETMC friended me on linked in. Those uniforms are terrible. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Texas is on the short list for me, but not ETMC. Some head hunter for paramedics plus/ETMC friended me on linked in. Those uniforms are terrible.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



A 20k hiring bonus bus a red flag for me.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 11, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> A 20k hiring bonus bus a red flag for me.


There was that too. Though I only saw 7k and 1k  relocation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 11, 2017)

Acadian is doing 20k in Louisiana right now. And paramedics plus is offering 35k over 5 years for Sunstar. All are bad signs 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 11, 2017)

Liberty is hiring EMTs currently. Delano hires frequently but last I heard they have a full roster. Same county and same system as Hall, als 911, little lower EMT pay and call volume. If you have any specific questions I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 11, 2017)

ETMC is looking at some federal fraud problems and has a "live at work" problem, I'd avoid them for the time being. Champion is legitimate though and serves essentially more of the same.

If Wilco did 12s, it would be perfect. What's your UHU out there, if I may ask @aquabear @Handsome Robb ? Here at Cypress Creek, our 24s are busy enough you don't sleep. 

@Daddyrunner , let's put it like this: our scope is anything our MD wants it to be. Field blood transfusions? Sure, why not? RSI is pretty normal. Ketamine? Make it rain. Meanwhile, CA EMS is still often asking permission for medication.


----------



## aquabear (Aug 11, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> If Wilco did 12s, it would be perfect. What's your UHU out there, if I may ask @aquabear


We actually have two 12 hour demand trucks and one 10.5hr demand truck, but the turn over for those shifts is really low. I think there have been 2 people that have left the 12 hour shifts since they stared. UHU is pretty reasonable, our busiest truck averages 7-8 calls in a 24 hour shift.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 11, 2017)

Creek's the opposite. My partner and I are literally the only two people here who _like_ the peak truck as an assignment.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 11, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Creek's the opposite. My partner and I are literally the only two people here who _like_ the peak truck as an assignment.


This area is heavily ingrained in the belief that 24s are mandatory to have a proper EMS lifestyle

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 12, 2017)

I've noticed. I am pretty over working 24s.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 12, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I've noticed. I am pretty over working 24s.


Join the club. I'll be mostly happy when we move to 12s... Minus the games they're playing with our "raises" 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Aug 12, 2017)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Liberty is hiring EMTs currently. Delano hires frequently but last I heard they have a full roster. Same county and same system as Hall, als 911, little lower EMT pay and call volume. If you have any specific questions I'd be happy to answer.



Delano is hiring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 12, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Join the club. I'll be mostly happy when we move to 12s... Minus the games they're playing with our "raises"
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Still "no room in the budget?"


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 12, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Still "no room in the budget?"


Hourly pay raise, hours decreased per pay period 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddyrunner (Aug 12, 2017)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Liberty is hiring EMTs currently. Delano hires frequently but last I heard they have a full roster. Same county and same system as Hall, als 911, little lower EMT pay and call volume. If you have any specific questions I'd be happy to answer.



I'm scheduled for a ride along with Delano how does that hiring process work?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 12, 2017)

Daddyrunner said:


> I'm scheduled for a ride along with Delano how does that hiring process work?


Show up for Ridealong, complete unpaid ride along, get job offer, fill out paperwork, start training as third man for several weeks.
They'll take pretty much anyone that doesn't come off as a complete retard and who isn't impossible to live in station with.
Their EMT pay is even lower than Liberty. When I was at Delano the equipment, station, units were all in desperate need of upgrading/repairs/replacing, and supervisors were all pretty difficult to tolerate. There's a reason I came back to Liberty after some time in Delano. Delano will push you through the hiring process a little quicker, and if you need a job tomorrow it can definitely be that. But if Hall isn't in the cards right now, look at Liberty or Imperial in Tulare co before Delano.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 12, 2017)

How is Liberty doing? I'm playing with the idea of going back out to RC for my 10-year graduation reunion on 10/21.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 13, 2017)

I mean, we haven't sold to Hall yet, so that's something. Its gotten better in the several years I've been here. Equipment has improved, but they've always been good about being the first in the county to implement new toys in the few years I've been here. It's definitely not Texas ems, but I'm happy here. My only consistent complaint is the pay and schedule. 
But RC itself has gone to ****. It's becoming more and more low income, high crime. I think it's Always been full of tweakers but now more than ever. But if that doesn't scare you off, come on out to the middle of nowhere desert.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 13, 2017)

@LACoGurneyjockey RC= Ridgecrest? 

We had two back to back stand bys the other night. One for a stabbing, one for a shooting, so yeah...I'd agree.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 13, 2017)

A stabbing _and_ a shooting in RC? That's a shame. It was pretty nice when I went to Burroughs.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> A stabbing _and_ a shooting in RC? That's a shame. It was pretty nice when I went to Burroughs.


It would still appear to be a fairly unusual occurrence. Our pilot that day, who's been at that base over 5 years, felt it was somewhat peculiar as well.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 13, 2017)

I'll have to deconflict it with my work and school schedule, but I really do want to go. Lots of good friends in RC.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> A stabbing _and_ a shooting in RC? That's a shame. It was pretty nice when I went to Burroughs.


It was one in the same. Shots were fired but didn't hit anyone, stabbed in self defense, fled the original scene and was found a few blocks away.
And then the 3 patient stabbing with a fatality a couple weeks back. It's certainly not as bad as it could be, but it's changed since I've been here.
@VentMonkey we usually don't wake you guys up for our shenanigans, except now with Mercy 14 being in the shop more than it's in service.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 14, 2017)

My best friend's dad lives on the next block from that stabbing, on Burns.


----------

